# cd key



## amrutansu garanaik (Jun 14, 2012)

What is the serial key of the windows 8 consumer preview pack given in this month's DVD?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 14, 2012)

Product Key:   TK8TP-9JN6P-7X7WW-RFFTV-B7QPF


----------



## digit3 (Jun 14, 2012)

TK8TP-9JN6P-7X7WW-RFFTV-B7QPF. this key does not work, i wasted a lot of time in trying, please help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 14, 2012)

No idea, we used the same code and it worked for us.

The code is official : Windows 8 Release Preview ISO formats


----------



## cybersa (Jun 15, 2012)

Try this:
NF32V-Q9P3W-7DR7Y-JGWRW-JFCK8

    OR

DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

digit3 said:


> TK8TP-9JN6P-7X7WW-RFFTV-B7QPF. this key does not work, i wasted a lot of time in trying, please help



if have downloaded from the same source or given in digit mag then it should work


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 15, 2012)

digit3 said:


> TK8TP-9JN6P-7X7WW-RFFTV-B7QPF. this key does not work, i wasted a lot of time in trying, please help


Same thing happened with me. It would say its incorrect.
But after starting a new fresh setup it accepted it


----------



## amrutansu garanaik (Jun 21, 2012)

NF32V-Q9P3W-7DR7Y-JGWRW-JFCK8

This one worked for me


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 21, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Product Key:   TK8TP-9JN6P-7X7WW-RFFTV-B7QPF



It worked for me. It should work as it is given on Microsoft website.


----------

